# IBS and anti-depressants



## Nix (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there,

I was wondering if anyone has had success with taking anti-depressants/anti-anxiety pills to help their IBS?

I was originally IBS-C and after having a colonoscopy, my doctor prescribed me an anti-depressants know as sulpiride/espiride because she figured that my problems were caused by my anxiety. I took the pills for about 4 months and my IBS symptoms seemed to subside, however I got awful side-effects from the anti-depressants. I decided to stop taking the pills and since then, my IBS has flared up but instead of predominantly being IBS-C, I seem to have become more IBS-D and its making my life hell. Its the worst my IBS have ever been.

I'm not really keen to go back on the pills so if anyone else has any advice about what to do, any other medications to try, I'll be so grateful.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

One (professional) word: DON'T!!!

CBT, Naturopath medicine, accupuncture; has all had way more positive outcomes than antidepressants, and with little to no sideeffects


----------

